# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Bioestimulantes a base de algas marinas linea psw sa

## PEDRO LEON

ESTIMADOS AMIGOS DEL SECTOR  Es grato dirigirnos a Uds. para presentarnos como la principal empresa peruana dedicada a la creación de tecnologías, producción, comercialización y exportación de productos a base de algas marinas. Siendo ganadora de Creatividad Empresarial 2005 por la Línea de bioestimulantes a base de algas marinas y Empresa Peruana del Año 2006 Rubro Industria.  Dentro de nuestra línea de productos, contamos con materias primas para la industria de ficocoloides, suplementos nutricionales, productos para consumo humano y especialmente bioestimulantes orgánicos para la agricultura de consumo masivo y exportación.  Contacto en agroforum Pedro Leon o a los telefonos nextel 839*9338 rpc 01989141353 rpm *433571  GraciasTemas similares: Biofertil sac : Linea guarany !!! Vendo linea completa para procesar deshidratados Cultivo de algas marina y de agua dulce Artículo: Exportaciones de algas crecen 170% entre enero y julio Línea Gratuita para notificación de enfermedades en animales

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Pedro Leon, puedes enviarme información de los productos que tienes a ver si elijo algunos para comercializar en mi empresa. 
Saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
BIOFERTIL SAC
*688847 kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## kscastaneda

Estimados amigos del foro, comentarles que estoy desarrollando la Linea PSW empresa peruana con muy buenos productos con certificación ORGANICA para su uso en agricultura sustentable, limpia. 
Cotizaciones a mi email kscastaneda@hotmail.com envio gratis a nivel nacional x caja 12 unidades : 
* Algas marinas, foliares de fosforo, potasio, microelementos, calcio - boro, quelatos al 10% de: calcio, boro, zinc, hierro, manganeso, fosfitos de potasio, acidos humicos ... 
Con su respectiva boleta, factura y guía.  Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
 Gerente Técnico Comercial - Biofertil SAC
 RPM : *688847
 Celular : 97-8116935 // 94-7981326
 Telefax : 044-242863
 Nextel : 154*9629  kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------

